# Innokin iTaste SD20 Evolv DNA Kit



## Nailedit77 (24/5/16)

Featuring a unique design with removable textured cover for the compact mod, the iTaste starter kit is a welcomed addition to the iTaste family! With the last iTaste, the MVP 3 Pro, we didn’t see features anywhere near as advanced as the new & improved iTaste SD 20 Prism T22 Starter Kit. Powered by the Evolv DNA chip, this is aimed at mouth-to-lung vapers, however it does support resistances as low as 0.5 ohms. Even though it outputs only 20W, you can expect it to deliver clouds you desire! Small, convenient, with a remarkable battery life, experience even more convenience with the top filling Prism T22 tank included as well!


5-20W

Atomizer resistance – 0.5-3.0 Ohms

2000 mAh capacity battery

Powered by Evolve DNA chip

Includes Prism T22 tank (1.5Ohm coils and 4.5ml Capacity)


----------

